# mail() funktioniert nicht



## schleckerbeck (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hab ein Problem mit dem Versenden von Mails über PHP. Auf meinem Server läuft SuSE Linux 9.2, und Apache2.
Wenn ich die mail(); Funktion von PHP benutze bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
*Warning*:  mail() [function.mail]: Could not execute mail delivery program '/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i' in */var/www/virtual/domain.de/htdocs/test.php* on line *14

*Der sendmail Pfad passt aber auch in der php.ini

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juli 2006)

Ist sendmail denn da? Darf es von jedem beliebigen User ausgefuehrt werden?


----------

